# Congratulations to the 5th Annual T-Shirt Design Contest EXTRAVAGANZA Winners!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BIG congratulations to the winners in our 5th Annual T-ShirtForums.com T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza!*This year's t-shirt design theme was: FIVE.*​This year's winner was voted the winner by largest margin of victory of any of our previous contests! 

*First Place:* "Five Design"
*submitted by:* Showdown Joel (Joel) 
*website:* Showdown Poker Gear










*PRE-ORDER THIS T-SHIRT:​*
[PREORDER] Joel Jensen's Five Design - 2010 T-ShirtForums Extravaganza Winner​ *designer's description:* "My entry fits the 5 theme in the most obvious of ways: a large '5' is the central element of the design, and is surrounded by the word five written in many different languages (English, Spanish, German, French, Arabic, Russian, etc.). Additionally, there is a large Roman Numeral 5 (V) in the background."


*First Place Design will receive:*


 $1500 USD in Cash
A 15"x15" TransPro Heat Press ($299 Value) from *Pro World* (thanks to ProWorldEd!)








A 12 Month Subscription ($1,188 Value) to the *DecoNetwork* _online t-shirt designer_/ecommerce service  (thanks to Brenden!)
 
100 8"-10" single color, custom cad cut vinyl decals ($200 value) with your store/company/brand logo from *Motoskin Graphix* (thanks to David/MotoskinGraphix)


 5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
 

This winning t-shirt design will be printed up in limited quantities and *given away as a "thank you" to forum members with at least 350 posts* in the forums as of this post date.

A printed t-shirt with this design will also be *given to all the designers who entered our t-shirt design contest* extravaganza.

There will also be a few extra t-shirts *available for purchase after is is printed. We will be taking pre-orders very soon*.​ 


*Second Place: "Peaceful Prosperity"*
*submitted by: *KreativeClothing (Zshawn)
*website: Kreative Clothing*









*designer's description:* "A small seed has grown into a full tree in five years. The tree represents prosperity which allows the bird population to grow. Each bird represents a year gone by and hopefully many more birds will come live in the tree."

*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*
*$150 USD Cash*
*A Custom TSF Flip Mino HD Camcorder*
*A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design*
*10 Free Stock T-Shirt Designs from Designious.com*
 





*Third Place: "5 Years Later"*
*submitted by: *SoloStampede (Terrance)
*website: *GiantGizmo









*designer's description:* "Its been 5 years and t-shirtforums.com is still the #1 source for t-shirt industry information, tips, tricks, tutorials and more. I wanted to show people all the things that could be found at t-shirtforums, while also wishing it a happy birthday! What inspired me was the designs at ugmonk.com"

*Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*
*$50 USD Cash*
*A 16GB iPod Nano*
*A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design*
*5 Free Stock T-Shirt Designs from Designious.com*








*Big congratulations and thanks to all who entered!



*This year's winner was voted the winner by largest margin of victory of any of our previous contests! 
*











*
We had a record number of entries this year. Thanks to everyone for really making this year's design contest a _true_ EXTRAVAGANZA!


​
*Free T-Shirts Info:*

While I'd love to give free t-shirts to all *114,143* members of the forum, that's just not economically possible  

Free t-shirts with the winning design professionally screen printed on it will go out to *all T-ShirtForums.com members who have made at least 350 posts in the forum (as of the time of this post)*. 

*All the designers who entered the contest will also receive a free t-shirt with the winning design.*

The winning design will also be for sale on the site in very limited quantities for those members who wish to purchase one.

I like to have the contests and giveaways have a bit of a* learning "purpose"* as well, so the winning t-shirts will be professionally screen printed on top of the line t-shirts and hopefully we'll get to document the process. 

*My goal is to put out a cool t-shirt that you'd actually want to wear, and hopefully give you some ideas and for your upcoming projects.*


​*As a "bonus" to all the designers who entered:*If you would like to showcase your design as an example of your work and *offer your design services*, you can make a *GRAPHIC DESIGNER FOR HIRE* post in our *T-Shirt Classifieds section of the forums*.​This is completely _optional_. 

Please only post there if you want to offer your graphic design services to forum members. 

Be sure to include your design entry and contact information as part of your post. If you'd like to include your rates or a link to other examples of your work, this is OK as well. Any questions, just let me know 

*This ad is a great example of how you could format your graphic design ad post.*


----------

